# Hi



## shikhaonline (Nov 20, 2007)

Just joined so wanted to say a big hello to everybody out there 
How are you doing?

Take care,
Shikha


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum dude


----------



## vish786 (Nov 20, 2007)

Give ur intro.

* consider this as ragging from a senior.* 

btw... welcome to Digit.


----------



## shikhaonline (Nov 20, 2007)

> Dude = A generic title for a person -- typically a male.



I am a sweet girl of just 17 

Thanks anyway


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

welcome to the forums dudette.

grrr....Third eye.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2007)

welcome to this gr8 forum.


----------



## shikhaonline (Nov 20, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> Give ur intro.
> 
> consider this as ragging from a senior.
> 
> btw... welcome to Digit.



[SIZE=-1]hmmmmmmm......

[/SIZE]





> [SIZE=-1]Ragging is a term used for active, systematical human rights abuse, similar to hazing and fagging, the severest forms of which are found in engineering, medical and military colleges. ...
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragging[/SIZE]





Well, I am Shikha from Delhi... age 17... Doing B-Com from .... ummmmm. Let it be a secret for sometime


----------



## chesss (Nov 20, 2007)

girl?? on thinkdigit!! 
w00t!!  finally!
welcome and don't forget o invite all your pretty friends as well


----------



## shikhaonline (Nov 20, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> girl?? on thinkdigit!!
> w00t!!  finally!
> welcome and don't forget o invite your pretty friends as well


I am sure there will be more on this forum 
Sure... sure... I will be doing that chesss Bhaiya


----------



## direfulsky (Nov 20, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome to digit forum Miss. Sikha, let me guess, u r doing B.Com from a university affiliated by Delhi University , right?

So, what bought u to digit forum...what do u like teh most about computing & all....

oh! & I forgot to say, enjoy the stay here


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 20, 2007)

Do you play games?


----------



## vish786 (Nov 20, 2007)

saurav falls in to grab all attention 

  he's a villain from "happy days".


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 20, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> girl?? on thinkdigit!!
> w00t!! finally!


 
There are already more then 10 gals here.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> There are already more then 10 gals here.



i found only 2 including shikha.
where did u see more than 10??


----------



## shikhaonline (Nov 20, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Do you play games?


Oops! I am not a big fan of games but I love chatting a lot and reading webmaster forums. I am learning how to design the sites.. which is why I am here.

This looks like quite informative and friendly forum


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2007)

girl hehe !!!!!! yeah  !! am soo happy !!
i missed the the last parts of  harry potter and deathly gallows episode
i hope we get to see more if such superb entertainment again


----------



## chesss (Nov 20, 2007)

> There are already more then 10 gals here.


really! i had no idea, specially since there was a thread titled 'girls on thinkdigit'


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> really! i had no idea, specially since there was a thread titled 'girls on thinkdigit'


INDB ... few girls frm my class r on thinkdigit and registered.. 
but all hv zero posts.. lol !


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 20, 2007)

> I love chatting a lot and reading webmaster forums. I am learning how to design the sites.. which is why I am here.



Have a look at the tutorial section for such tutorials



> really! i had no idea, specially since there was a thread titled 'girls on thinkdigit'



Privasy issues dude, hope u understand


----------



## shikhaonline (Nov 20, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Do you play games?


I don't like games much but some girls do - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70872


----------



## vish786 (Nov 20, 2007)

aaahhaaa...  *he is definitely not a girl.

too much of attention here... me out.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2007)

wait a minute!
u r 17 and doing B.Com??
u must be studying in school.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 20, 2007)

are bhai log jab bhi is forum par koi ladki (ya ladki ke bhes me bhediya  sry i mean ladka ) ati hai tum log itna uchhalne kyun lagto ho. puri forum ki team pahuch jati hai to greet her. and mere ko ek baat samajh me nahi aayi  AKHIR HAR LADKI(ya ladki ke bhes me ladka) AA KAR HI hi kyun bolti hai. 

any how guys make sure not to create another SHALU SHARMA or JHADU POCHA BAI wala episode.

and yeah SIKHA   HI 
so tel me wat things u like abt this forum -- funny stupid members like me or serious moderators like RABOOO.  (RABOO  bhai maaf karna agar kuch galat kaha i mean likha ho to)


----------



## shikhaonline (Nov 21, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> are bhai log jab bhi is forum par koi ladki (ya ladki ke bhes me bhediya  sry i mean ladka ) ati hai tum log itna uchhalne kyun lagto ho. puri forum ki team pahuch jati hai to greet her. and mere ko ek baat samajh me nahi aayi  AKHIR HAR LADKI(ya ladki ke bhes me ladka) AA KAR HI hi kyun bolti hai.
> 
> any how guys make sure not to create another SHALU SHARMA or JHADU POCHA BAI wala episode.
> 
> ...


Yeh koi chat site ya chat forum nahin hai jo koi ladka yahan par girl ban kar aaye.. this is a technical (  ) forum and I don't need anybody attention for being a girl.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 21, 2007)

this is bad.. pretty unfortunate things are going bad
Sorry for her *

Sikha Welcome to digit forum* 

sure the Mac Vs Windows Entertain me a lot but still

Sikha Check out these thread for Ultimate Entertainment here !

Official Apple thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=57559

mac vs win vista

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57918

Starring Imav , Gx  , arya and goobi and many other crusaders who fight and loose out to our stars in the ultimate battle

but guys i would be happy if we get another episode


----------



## bikdel (Nov 21, 2007)

30 posts in 1 hour..... and i have a dozen of my threads lying unanswered ..


anyways welcome to the forum SHIKHA... 

PS: i still don't believe that a girl has finally visited the forum after say umm... months??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Welcome to digit forum Miss. Sikha, let me guess, u r doing B.Com from a university affiliated by Delhi University , right?
> 
> So, what bought u to digit forum...what do u like teh most about computing & all....
> 
> oh! & I forgot to say, enjoy the stay here


bas ladki dikhi nahi line lagana shuru  
yeh sab questions tune mujhse toh nahi poochey thay 



			
				bikdel said:
			
		

> 30 posts in 1 hour..... and i have a dozen of my threads lying unanswered ..
> 
> 
> anyways welcome to the forum SHIKHA...
> ...


abey *shikar* hoga members ko attract karne ke liye *shikha* likh diya.You can also try this formula.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> bas ladki dikhi nahi line lagana shuru
> yeh sab questions tune mujhse toh nahi poochey thay
> 
> 
> ...



hehe  kai dino baad mast thread bana hai 

hello sikha welcome to digit forum....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 21, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> hehe  kai dino baad mast thread bana hai
> 
> hello sikha welcome to digit forum....


kya sikha sikha lagaya hua hai name is *shikha*


----------



## bikdel (Nov 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> bas ladki dikhi nahi line lagana shuru
> yeh sab questions tune mujhse toh nahi poochey thay
> 
> 
> abey *shikar* hoga members ko attract karne ke liye *shikha* likh diya.You can also try this formula.



  what should i try? *bikdelia*? to rhym with *shikha*..


----------



## eggman (Nov 21, 2007)

Come to think about it... 
A girl in thinkdigit forum?quite possible

but...

A girl revealing her age publicaly?NO CHANCE IN HELL...no ...not possible

and if that wasn't enough...her location and occupation...but wait a minute...17 and B.COM....huh...

do we need another hacker to bust her,like SHALU SHARMA...i mean him?


----------



## bikdel (Nov 21, 2007)

^^ +1  .. my speculation too...


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 21, 2007)

hey bhagwaan ......... kya hoga tum logo ka .......... arre chahe ye SIKHA ho, ya SHIKHA ya SHIKHAR ......y does it matter to all of u ? She's just a new member .......y to give her so much importance .....just let it be. Even if its a so called BHEDIYA ( "ladki ke bhes" wala ), itni importance deke uska kaam hi aasaan kar rahe ho .......

Like all other new members ... just say 
"Welcome to forum Dear. Hope u enjoy here" 

and thn back to work .......Simple as " 1 2 3 ....." 
Try it .


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> bas ladki dikhi nahi line lagana shuru
> yeh sab questions tune mujhse toh nahi poochey thay


 
U R a born geek, what should I ask u , u already know much about computing yaar.


----------



## sivarap (Nov 21, 2007)

aah........... heres a topic thats gonna have 50 pages today...and atlast gonna be locked by the admin.....lol
welcome shikha.



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> bas ladki dikhi nahi line lagana shuru
> yeh sab questions tune mujhse toh nahi poochey thay



lol...I am gonna reregister as a girl....all my queries will be answered jhatak se...

@eggman....awesome


----------



## adi007 (Nov 21, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> 30 posts in 1 hour..... and i have a dozen of my threads lying unanswered .
> 
> 
> anyways welcome to the forum SHIKHA...
> ...


+1 



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> Come to think about it...
> A girl in thinkdigit forum?quite possible
> 
> but...
> ...


^^+1
Girls usually will not reveal themself in forum....



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> aah........... heres a topic thats gonna have 50 pages today...and atlast gonna be locked by the admin.....lol
> welcome shikha.
> 
> 
> ...


me too...
Girls get too much attention these days

when i said hi!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67803
Only one greeted me...
But for her ..
I'm feeling jealous.....

I just wonder how many PM's she/he would have got by now....


----------



## enticer86 (Nov 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Welcome to digit forum Miss. Sikha, let me guess, u r doing B.Com from a *university affiliated by Delhi University *, right?



ummm... .... IMHO shudnt it be a COllege affiliated by DU, and btw m sure she is not from my college- we dont hav any Shikhas at our collg in B Com 



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> and if that wasn't enough...her location and occupation...but wait a minute...17 and B.COM....huh...




whts the problem in being 17 n doing BCOm?? hello!!! Everyone is 17 here in delhi in the first yr, whats wrong in that


----------



## xbonez (Nov 21, 2007)

welcome to the forum....


----------



## sivarap (Nov 21, 2007)

Now shes gonna post her photo to prove that shes a girl...or better her college Id with address on it....
Disclaimer: Please take only the humour part of the statement.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 21, 2007)

^^^ hahahaha..wat a nice thread going on ..again ........

i beleive this is going to be a JHARU POCHA BAI episode once again as I claim 100 % this is some BHEDIYA ..not a real gal ......

gaurav_indian wrote 



> bas ladki dikhi nahi line lagana shuru


for first time i read ..i missed the word "line"    ....hohohohoohohoho
ROFL    .........gr8 comments gaurav ...


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 21, 2007)

hahahaha ROFL         .....


----------



## nvidia (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum..
Nice to see a girl in this forum!


----------



## chicha (Nov 21, 2007)

shikhaonline said:
			
		

> Oops! I am not a big fan of games but I love chatting a lot and reading webmaster forums. I am learning how to design the sites.. which is why I am here.
> 
> This looks like quite informative and friendly forum



ofcourse it is. 
i was wondering why there were so many welcomes. 

add one more welcome to thinkdigit.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 21, 2007)

any one of us dudes creates a thread saying hi, aur pehla page bharne mein hi saal lag jaayega. here, a gal (or maybe a guy with a girl-like name) says hi, toh 3 page bharne mein 24 ghante bhi nahin lagte..........


----------



## enticer86 (Nov 21, 2007)

btw wheres the Celeb


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 21, 2007)

Bus karo ab kyo likh rahe ho dosto Shaant ho jaao


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 21, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> any one of us dudes creates a thread saying hi, aur pehla page bharne mein hi saal lag jaayega. here, a gal (or maybe a guy with a girl-like name) says hi, toh 3 page bharne mein 24 ghante bhi nahin lagte..........


agar hamne thread banaya hota toh makkhi macchar bhi aas paas nahi bhatakte aur tum members ki baat kar rahe ho?
hello hey me hi 3 page bhar gaye.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 21, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> any one of us dudes creates a thread saying hi, aur pehla page bharne mein hi saal lag jaayega. here, a gal (or maybe a guy with a girl-like name) says hi, toh 3 page bharne mein 24 ghante bhi nahin lagte..........



24 Ghante ???????????????? dude abhi to 12 ghante bhi nahi hue ...........
srry ... 19 ghante ho chuke hai ... my mistake .......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 21, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> 24 Ghante ???????????????? dude abhi to 12 ghante bhi nahi hue ...........



12 ghante toh ho gaye hai.
kal raat ko yeh thread bana tha.
phir bhi,this thread has got a lot of replies.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 21, 2007)

ladki dekhi nahi ki sab shuru ho gaye.COme guys grow up!! I mean did anybody else recieve such welcome?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 21, 2007)

Is she really a GIRL ????

Any proof ?

You guys.. have gave her a 3 page welcome... which makes me feel disgusted!!!

I think this is someone, who is a big: 

*www.bluffmaster.com/bluffmaster.gif

B.Com at age 17 ??

Class 10 = 15 Years
10 + 2 = Class 12 = 17 Years
Degree = 18 or 18 +

really i'm mad...


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi guys, I m Saurav from Lucknow....a 2 times Microsoft MVP award winner, a designer by profession & a MBA aspirant this year...& a big flirt too....

, there I gave my intro too, lets see how many greetings i get


----------



## chesss (Nov 21, 2007)

> B.Com at age 17 ??


arre there is only a one year difference. If one is born in january then parents sometimes put ones child in school a little earlier. Happens all the time


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 21, 2007)

@ Third Eye - ROFL... u said right.. she is he.. DUDE


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 21, 2007)

Mods lock this useless thread.


----------



## chicha (Nov 21, 2007)

or could this be a mod having fun??
may be some one who got really really bored.


anyways how many from this thread already PMed her?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 21, 2007)

^ Rofl.... i didnt


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 21, 2007)

niether did i


----------



## talkingcomet (Nov 21, 2007)

silly boys


----------



## xbonez (Nov 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I m Saurav from Lucknow....a 2 times Microsoft MVP award winner, a designer by profession & a MBA aspirant this year...& a big flirt too....
> 
> , there I gave my intro too, lets see how many greetings i get



welcome to the forum gx_saurav. hope u have a gr8 time here.
use the search function regularly and read forum rules before posting.

oh! and keep away frm a particular member of the forum who goes by the name gx_saurav . also don't argue about macs with aryaayush or goobimama

have a gr8 time.

[there, i welcomed u]


----------

